# 6 month old dogue de bordeaux boy



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

we have just got in a 6 month old ddb boy called buster.








.


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

hiya just wanted to ask-probably wont but, if those who dont live in scotland...can the rescue help with transportation if fuel paid for?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he's so handsome


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

yes we can help with transport its not a problem we could transport so far down


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

He is a handsome boy!! I hope he finds his forever home soon x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hes gorgeous i hope he finds his forever home soon


----------

